# A F16 Miracle landing



## Bombardier (Feb 20, 2005)

This Airforce Pilot is in a spot of bother with his F16 having no engine he is guided in by his buddies.

http://www.cnn.com/US/9606/29/spectacular.landing/f16pilot.mov


----------



## Drone_pilot (Feb 20, 2005)

Brown Trousers Job


----------



## Bombardier (Feb 20, 2005)

Drone_pilot said:
			
		

> Brown Trousers Job


 
Just a Tad!!!!!
MEDIC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tam (Feb 20, 2005)

So it wasn't just the aircraft undercarraige that he was worried about?


----------

